# Orphan in Winter (WIP) Test with CS and TH Piano



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jun 8, 2010)

Rough mix, mainly because I'm just learning Studio One Pro. But here's CS as is input (didn't edit it yet) and TH Pianos.

http://www.nathanallenpinard.com/music/THP.mp3

Note: The Piano was NOT INPUT with TH Piano. I did that was another library before buying just now. (Sampletekk's 7CG)


----------



## Blackster (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds very good to me. 

btw: Starting from the middle to the end of the song the volume is overdriven which causes some distortion. But nevertheless, very good work!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 9, 2010)

Nathan,

Thats a really nice composition! I like the idea on piano and strings. Oboe sounds sounds great!

But, the entire mix is too overdriven and there is some audible distortion. From the point of the composition - I thought the piano movement could be reduced in some places - and let the other insrtuments lead in certain places instead of having the piano throughout. 

Mix wise - piano can be mixed further. I think you are running out of dynamic range to play and may have over compressed certain instruments or the master track.


Reduce the level of all your instruments at source by 4-5 db and reduce compression. After you have this new headroom - you can raise the master - this will get rid of distortion and give you some space for the music to breathe sonically.


You should work on this one - cauz it sounds good otherwise! May be you can post a revised mix version in a couple of days?


Good stuff.


Tanuj.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jun 12, 2010)

Not a couple of days, but yes.

It wasn't really mixed that well to begin with as I'm transferring everything to Studio One. There is way more instrumentation as well.

Sorry for the distortion, that was a late night.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jun 28, 2010)

The Oboe is VSL's Oboe II.

I'm working on a full mix of this now. Hope to show soon.


----------



## Harzmusic (Jun 29, 2010)

Sounds really good to me! 
Very nice composition!


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.nathanallenpinard.com/chan/1.mp3

Updated Version. Almost finished. Still some points in the horn and strings I'm not sure about yet.

Might've used too much vibrato in the strings as well.

EDIT:

Also a few comments on the reprise before the ending would be nice. It's not strong enough, so I'm wondering whether to increase the string lushness (mainly volume and EQ) or pull out a full brass section with percussion?


----------



## Farkle (Jun 29, 2010)

Really exceptional, Nathan! I love the elegeic opening you added, with the bottom-rich string chords. Very cool!

So, you have switched to Studio One, also? Very nice! I'm juggling between it and Cubase 5 right now, with occasional uses of Digital Performer (my writing partner uses it).

But, I absolutely love the look and feel and workflow of Studio One. Just need folders. 

So, more about this piece. Very nice swells of the strings, are they treated/eq'ed? Or is that CS out of the box, with some nice reverb? Because it sounds very full and big. VERY nice. 

Mike


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jun 30, 2010)

CS has Peter Roo's L96 IR's on them...actually everything does. And CS is boosted at the 10k range, probably shouldn't do that as they sound tinny on some systems as a result.

And of course CS is panned accordingly.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 2, 2010)

really really really gorgeous. pushes all the buttons, never gets sentimental or schlocky, has some really nice internal polyphony, some nice sophisticated shifts. about as classy as it gets.

i was reminded (in a good way) at some points of horners amazing opening titles for 'beautiful mind' - partly because it's in 3 as well uses piano, but also just the sheer production and classiness of it. you know when you have this emotional lift when you bring in the strings across the full range...that kind of vibe.

CS sounds really nice, but a bit thick to me here - but that's probably because i have been obsessing about scaling back my own epic tendencies. it's works as well as anything here. wonderful wonderful cue.


----------



## Rob (Jul 4, 2010)

wow, excellent, Nathan!


----------

